# Fn3 Decals or Dry Transfers?



## jmaurer1 (May 28, 2008)

Other than having decals or dry transfers custom made, is there anyone making them in Fn3 for roads outside of Colorado? I'm specifically looking for California roads (NPC, SPC, SPng, NCNG) but there doesn't seem to be anyone making them (I know that NPC decals were available from Craig Hoefer but he isn't able to produce any at this time). Thanks for any help.

Jeff Maurer
Sacramento CA


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You may want to try *Ozark Miniatures*. They purchased the CDS line of graphics. Click on the link and scroll down until you get to 1:20.3 lettering. I only saw a few SPC sets, and maybe the SP sets would work for the SPng. 

Outside of that, you may want to check with *Cedarleaf Custom Decals*, *G-Scale Graphics*, and *Shawmut Car Shops*. They do custom lettering, but may already have artwork in house for these railroads from previous customers. 

Good luck. If you needed EBT lettering, you can get that from Friends of the East Broad Top. Alas, wrong coast.

Later,

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Stan Cedarleaf's decals on many different projects. He has an extensive library of lettering for many different railroads. I have used his decals for real railroads, both past and present and for some custom lettering for my home railroad "CLEAR LAKE LUMBER COMPANY". 

I'm very pleased with his work and his directions are excellent.

Chuck


----------



## jmaurer1 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will be getting in touch with Stan and seeing if he has some already done. I found the SPC decals by Ozark just after posting this. It just seems like there would be more decals or dry transfers available than there are...


----------

